# Heroes of Newerth



## Keshiji (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, since I don't want to rez the previous thread (it's been a while since the last time someone wrote something there) I decided to make a new one here. I'm going to use the Wikipedia's page data and write it here (ignoring what's not needed) so people can understand a bit more of the game, I'm also borrowing some random pictures from the net to show a bit more of the game, so thanks to all those places! The purpose of this topic is to invite new players to the game and see if there are other furries playing it. 







*What's Heroes of Newerth?*

Heroes of Newerth (commonly known as HoN) is a science fantasy, action real-time strategy game developed by S2 Games. The game was heavily inspired by the Warcraft III: The Frozen Throne custom map, Defense of the Ancients (DotA).


*Gameplay*

Heroes of Newerth pits two teams of players against each other: the Legion and the Hellbourne. Both teams are based at opposite sides of a map. The standard map is split into three continuous 'lanes' (two in one of the lesser played maps), running from one base to the other. Defensive towers are positioned evenly through each lane, until the lanes terminate at a team's base. Bases are strongly defended with extra defensive towers, and buildings from which units spawn. These units, termed 'creeps' are spawned every thirty seconds, and run along their lane until they meet opposition - which they then attack. Victory is achieved when one of the teams manages to push into the base of the opposing team, and destroys their primary structure; the Hellbourne's 'Sacrificial Shrine', or the Legion's 'Tree of Life'. At any point after fifteen minutes has expired a team can choose to concede defeat - this loses them the game and requires a unanimous team vote to pass or a 'four of five' vote after the thirty minute mark.

Players on each team choose one of 82 (or more now) different heroes, each with various abilities and advantages to form their overall strategy. The players in Heroes of Newerth control a single hero and their development from a top-down perspective, while common features of real time strategy games such as base management and resource collection are removed. Each hero has 4 different abilities which can be learned and upgraded as the hero gains experience and levels up. Experience is gained for being within range of enemy heroes and creeps when they are killed. The maximum level a hero can achieve is 25 and the experience required per level gain increases with each new level. The only resource that a player controls is gold which is used for buying various items for his or her hero. Every hero has small periodic gold income but most of it is gained for killing creeps, enemy heroes and destroying base structures (like defensive towers). All heroes involved in the death of an enemy hero are rewarded experience and assistance kill gold, while the hero that dealt the killing blow gets the most gold, In turn, enemy heroes can terminate their own creeps when they are almost dead to prevent the enemy from placing the killing blow and gaining additional gold and experience. These techniques are called last hitting and denying, both of which are very important early in the game. When a hero dies, he loses a part of his gold and after a certain amount of time, based on their level, respawns at the well located in their team's respective base.

Once started, average game length is around 40â€“50 minutes. Players on the winning team gain ranking points while the other team loses them. Ranking points are used to place players on the ladder system and it has no influence on game play- players are always on equal footing despite their ranking.


*Screenshots*



Spoiler: Images





















*Videos*



Spoiler: Youtube



Rather old, Legion based.
[yt]ebD-3RVt_9g[/yt]

Old as well, Hellbourne based.
[yt]1oDlquxQ-r4[/yt]

Newest one, a general introduction.
[yt]uW4oF4NMZ7A[/yt]



There are some furry-like characters in this game and I'm the leader of the biggest furry clan in the game. The game costs $30 USD but you just pay once and all the heroes are available to you, unlike with other games *The game is free now!* The community is a little meh tho, but as long as you practice and try to not pay them attention it's all good.

If you have doubts, just send me a PM or contact me, my info is in my profile. If you decide to join, well... my ingame name is "BigBadLion", so just whisper me and I'll invite you to the clan


Have fun!


----------



## Verin Asper (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll stick with my LoL as that one is made by the folks who did DoTA


----------



## Keshiji (Jun 20, 2011)

Crysix Fousen said:


> I'll stick with my LoL as that one is made by the folks who did DoTA


 
DotA was made by Eul and Guinsoo followed its development. After that he left DotA and began to work on LoL. Pendragon (in the DotA era) was just a website admin. So yeah, I don't know why are you saying that :3


----------



## Zasha (Jun 22, 2011)

LoL is a lot more new user friendly to the genre though for someone who has played a lot of DotA it's a rather skill degrading game I've noticed. So if you prefer something a tad faster paced and competitive I suggest HoN hands down. But if you want something to idly pass time with and not have to fully concentrate to, just something a tad easier on the nerve and keyboard I suggest LoL.

I suppose it's just the matter of what do you want to find in the game. Either entertainment and competitive gameplay or entertainment and a way to pass time with friends.


----------



## Kesteh (Jun 22, 2011)

No thanks. I'd prefer the somewhat bad-spot LoL community over the shithouse that is HoN. 
At least I can do something about one of them instead of ignoring everyone and thusly closing myself out like a sociopath.

I can't believe I preordered that game thinking it would be fun. I deleted it as soon as it went gold and never reinstalled. I have no reason to and it is still not convincing.


----------



## Keshiji (Jun 22, 2011)

Kesteh said:


> No thanks. I'd prefer the somewhat bad-spot LoL community over the shithouse that is HoN.
> At least I can do something about one of them instead of ignoring everyone and thusly closing myself out like a sociopath.
> 
> I can't believe I preordered that game thinking it would be fun. I deleted it as soon as it went gold and never reinstalled. I have no reason to and it is still not convincing.



Well, the game is indeed fun and I'm sad to read you didn't enjoy it, or even gave it a chance considering a lot of people say both LoL and HoN communities are pretty much the same in 'higher' levels... plus, even when the community is quite important in a game it's not the final factor if the game is actually fun or not. Anyway, what Zasha wrote is quite true as well. 


Take care!


----------



## grimtotem (Jun 23, 2011)

hey anyone that reads this that plays hon add me rupheeo


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 26, 2011)

Zasha said:


> LoL is a lot more new user friendly to the genre though for someone who has played a lot of DotA it's a rather skill degrading game I've noticed. So if you prefer something a tad faster paced and competitive I suggest HoN hands down. But if you want something to idly pass time with and not have to fully concentrate to, just something a tad easier on the nerve and keyboard I suggest LoL.
> 
> I suppose it's just the matter of what do you want to find in the game. Either entertainment and competitive gameplay or entertainment and a way to pass time with friends.


 
Even though peole in LoL and Heroes of Newerth are just as bad. >.<; Then again, anything with DotA will attract the absolute *worst* people on the internet. It's amazing how accurate that "Nunu bot: Welcome to HoN" vid was - because DotA and LoL can be *just* like that.


----------



## DevistatedDrone (Jun 27, 2011)

"Hey, look a recently-started HoN thread. I wonder if anyone just happened to mention LoL in it.
HOLY SHIT FIRST REPLY"
-me

Both are good games. I just like LoL better because it's more forgiving. Doesn't mean it doesn't take any more or less skill than HoN. They're both faceroll games.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 27, 2011)

Hard to mention a DotA game without talking about other DotAs.


----------



## Keshiji (Jun 27, 2011)

Digitalpotato said:


> Hard to mention a DotA game without talking about other DotAs.


 
That's quite true and well, I want people to give HoN a shot


----------



## Kamatz (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll stick with LoL only because it's free, but I hate playing on their servers. Is S2 better at managing their traffic than Riot? Riot's servers go down/lag way too often. Then there's the inevitable flood of people on the forums followed by shitstorms of epic proportion. Rinse and repeat a few months later.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 3, 2011)

Kamatz said:


> I'll stick with LoL only because it's free, but I hate playing on their servers. Is S2 better at managing their traffic than Riot? Riot's servers go down/lag way too often. Then there's the inevitable flood of people on the forums followed by shitstorms of epic proportion. Rinse and repeat a few months later.


 
LoL has *how* many players? They probably don't expect how F2p often brings floods of people on.


----------



## Keshiji (Jul 12, 2011)

There's a 30 day trial to try the game, a free premium avatar (Leprechaun Blacksmith) and 200 gold and silver coins if you sign up to IGN Prime (you can also try it for 30 days and then cancel it)

Here's the link if someone's interested.

http://login.ign.com/prime/promos/hon/index.aspx


Take care!


----------



## Keshiji (Jul 16, 2011)

The game is for $10 USD this weekend, if you're interested join now! 

http://heroesofnewerth.com/ref.php?r=SNVSXC4Y <--- my link as well, if anyone wants to help a kitty


----------



## Keshiji (Jul 29, 2011)

The game is FREE to play now!


----------



## gonX (Aug 11, 2011)

I play too... guess my name!  Normally I'd say that I'd play with anybody here... but I'd like to keep that to a minimum since I already have a full-time job and a guild to take care of in WoW. I barely push more than 3 games per week, but I have bad days way too often which is why I'm currently stuck in the medium 1700's. I can give pointers from time to time here in the thread if anyone has questions about certain builds or mechanics.
I'd say on a good day I'm at the skill of a low-medium 1800's player. I have a pretty good grasp on game mechanics and individual heroes, their counters and their strengths.
I'll also be willing to check lost games out for you if you promise to analyze the replay yourself beforehand without coming to a sure conclusion on what you did wrong yourself (or if your teammates just sucked, that can happen too..)

This post was 10 times too narcissistic for my tastes, but I try to be realistic


----------



## Takun (Aug 11, 2011)

RELEASE THE KRAKENNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Oovie (Aug 14, 2011)

This game was right up my alley after playing DotA, I'd given LoL a try in the past and never got into it. I've been glued to HoN ever since it went free! 

Lots of kids freaking out about noobs though, and acting all e-thug pro. Been going along with it acting all fruity and positive about things, and I just love the uncomfortable reactions these boys get from that. <3 They're so confused...


----------



## grimtotem (Aug 18, 2011)

thats my take on them e-thugs too
either that or i just ignore them and farm for 30mins....  if i am playing a carry


----------

